# Best "BOW ONLY"



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I recommend August till September.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Which "Bushmans" are you referring to?


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

za_boy said:


> Which "Bushmans" are you referring to?


Bushmen Safaris, but don't they offer gun hunts also???


----------



## smbmd (Jan 31, 2006)

*Bow hunting in RSA*

Madiakgama is an excellent choice and I believe a sponsor of AT(if not they used to be), and Africa Arrow Safaris...both extremely well run with lots of trophy animals and great people!!! I have been to both personally and would love to go back.


----------

